# Fishing in Rockport - Red Hot



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*11/29/2014*
I had the Steve C. group of 3 on the boat today for a fishing trip. Conditions were ideal, with calm winds increasing to South at 20mph by 10am, normal tides, and comfortable temps. Our first stop of the day was dead, with ultra clear water and no current, the fish just didn't want to play. I quickly moved to a nearby area with better current and murky water along a exposed oyster reef. We immediately got on a hot trout bite, catching our 15 fish limit plus tons of throwbacks in 1 hour. With the wind picking up, we made another move to a more protected oyster shoreline with strong current. We sat here for over 3 hours, catching fish every cast, weeding out the keepers from the smaller fish. For the keepers in this spot, we caught 13 black drum, 6 reds, and a bunch of 16"-20" trout (couldn't keep any more since we already had our limit in the cooler). After the bite died down, we made one final stop along a shallow mud/grass shoreline, and caught 1 more nice red here before heading in. We ended with a 15 trout limit, 13 black drum, and 7 reds. The bait of choice today was live shrimp under a popping cork fished slow to compensate for the strong current. We also caught some of the reds on fresh cut mullet free-lined on the bottom.

Flounder gigging season re-opens on Monday, and I can't wait to start sticking some big flounder. I still have a few open days/nights in December for Flounder Gigging, Fishing, or Duck Hunting. December is the perfect time to get in a "Blast, Cast, and Gig" trip.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Fishing still good "Pre-Front"*

*12/1/2014*
I had the Craig B. group of 3 onboard today for a fishing trip. Conditions were nice, with light NE winds, outgoing tide, and scattered rain showers. The water was very clear everywhere today, and the key to finding fish was current movement and streaks of stained water over deeper shell bottom. We caught the majority of our fish today drifting with live shrimp under popping corks. We ended with a 15 trout limit plus 13 black drum by 12:30pm. The trout all ranged from 16-20", and the drum from 14-20".

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Trout frenzy in the afternoon*

*12/9/2014*
I did a quick afternoon fishing trip today with my friend Bob. We left the dock at 2pm. We caught a ton of small trout early, but as the cloud cover moved in and the sun got lower, the bigger trout showed up. We caught our 10 trout limit (16-20") in the last 45 minutes, from 4pm to 4:45pm. We were throwing red/white paddle-tails and live shrimp under corks. The bigger trout were all on lures, a good sign of things to come this winter....

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------

